

Zotonic - the Movie (Erlang Web Framework) - arjan_sch
http://zotonic.com/themovie

======
hxseven
Nice little promotion video for an interesting project.

But one thing looks a bit odd to me, it's that she sits there alone behind the
guys ;)

It would probably look better if they used a bigger sofa where she could sit
next to them.

------
michielklonhamm
The guys were sitting there minding their own business and she started talking
to them. Then they really got going and all this got captured on tape.

